# VGSR could use some more foster homes!



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Folks,

VGSR has a list of six dogs currently waiting to come into our rescue program. We can only save as many dogs as we have foster homes to help them. 

If you have ever considered becoming an angel to a dog in need, now would be a great time to do it. 

We have foster homes throughout the state of VA and also in MD,DC & WV. We pay for the veterinary expenses and provide support to our fosters. If you have any questions, please send me a PM and I'll be happy to try and talk you into helping us help the dogs. 

Also, this Sunday is our tenth annual VGSR Rescue Reunion which is being held in Northern VA. If you would like to come meet us and find out what we are all about, please let me know. 

I will warn you - fostering is addictive. You cannot believe the sense of satisfaction that you receive from helping turn a dog's life around. How many opportunities do you have in life to actually save a life? Please think about it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

BUMP!!! 

Anyone can help!


----------

